# Solved: ST Service.exe



## pikle

When I boot up, I receive the following message:
"ST Service.exe unable to locate component. This application has failed to start because STlog.dll was not found. Re-installing the application may fix this problem."
So much for computer language. I need English. I would gladly re-install ST Service, except I cannot locate it. I have no idea what program it refers to. So, I need help. 

I run Vista OS on a brand new Dell Inspiron.

Thanks.


----------



## Dust Sailor

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/startups/service.exe-18356.html

Follow the above link for description . If your computer fits ask a moderator to move your post to the Malware removal forum and have an expert look at it .


----------



## pikle

I went to the link and ran the full version of the Registry Booster. I also ran Norton, Ad-Aware and RegCure. No results.
I am asking to move the thread - thanks!


----------



## pikle

How do I ask a moderator?


----------



## Phantom010

pikle said:


> I went to the link and ran the full version of the Registry Booster. I also ran Norton, Ad-Aware and RegCure. No results.
> I am asking to move the thread - thanks!


Running Registry Booster was not the idea! You may have done more damage.

Please click *here* to download and install the *HijackThis installer*.​
Run it and select *Do a system scan and save a logfile*.

The log will be saved in Notepad. Copy and paste the log in your next post.

*Do not fix anything*​


----------



## pikle

Here is the log:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 9:38:51 PM, on 8/7/2009
Platform: Windows Vista SP1 (WinNT 6.00.1905)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6001.18294)
Boot mode: Normal
Running processes:
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Dwm.exe
C:\Windows\Explorer.EXE
C:\Windows\system32\taskeng.exe
C:\Program Files\RegCure\RegCure.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\DSUpd.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
C:\Program Files\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxtray.exe
C:\Windows\System32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Windows\System32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Windows\System32\WLTRAY.EXE
C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\quickset.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAAnotif.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe
C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.exe
C:\Windows\system32\igfxsrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\spywarebegone\SpywareBeGone.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Webshots\webshots.scr
C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IMApp.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\ApMsgFwd.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\HidFind.exe
C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apntex.exe
C:\Program Files\Uniblue\RegistryBooster\RegistryBooster.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEUser.exe
C:\Windows\system32\Macromed\Flash\FlashUtil10b.exe
C:\Windows\system32\SearchFilterHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe
R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://g.msn.com/USCON/1
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = about:blank
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,SearchAssistant = 
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Search,CustomizeSearch = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = \blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = 
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Toolbar,LinksFolderName = 
O1 - Hosts: ::1 localhost
O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - c:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: NCO 2.0 IE BHO - {602ADB0E-4AFF-4217-8AA1-95DAC4DFA408} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\coIEPlg.dll
O2 - BHO: Symantec Intrusion Prevention - {6D53EC84-6AAE-4787-AEEE-F4628F01010C} - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\IDS\IPSBHO.dll
O2 - BHO: Search Helper - {6EBF7485-159F-4bff-A14F-B9E3AAC4465B} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft\Search Enhancement Pack\Search Helper\SEPsearchhelperie.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {E15A8DC0-8516-42A1-81EA-DC94EC1ACF10} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Show Norton Toolbar - {7FEBEFE3-6B19-4349-98D2-FFB09D4B49CA} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\coShared\Browser\2.0\CoIEPlg.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Windows Live Toolbar - {21FA44EF-376D-4D53-9B0F-8A89D3229068} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Toolbar\wltcore.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Windows Defender] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Defender\MSASCui.exe -hide
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Apoint] C:\Program Files\DellTPad\Apoint.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SysTrayApp] %ProgramFiles%\IDT\WDM\sttray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\Windows\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\Windows\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\Windows\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Broadcom Wireless Manager UI] C:\Windows\system32\WLTRAY.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickSet] C:\Program Files\Dell\QuickSet\QuickSet.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IAAnotif] C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\iaanotif.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Dell Webcam Central] "C:\Program Files\Dell Webcam\Dell Webcam Central\WebcamDell.exe" /mode2
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ccApp] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccApp.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PDVDDXSrv] "C:\Program Files\CyberLink\PowerDVD DX\PDVDDXSrv.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [dellsupportcenter] "C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtcmd.exe" /P dellsupportcenter
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Zune Launcher] "c:\Program Files\Zune\ZuneLauncher.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DownloadAccelerator] "C:\Program Files\DAP\DAP.EXE" /STARTUP
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Ad-Watch] C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [Launcher] C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\scheduler\Launcher.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\RunOnce: [DSUpdateLauncher] "c:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\Components\DSUpdate\runhstart.bat"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Sidebar] C:\Program Files\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe /autoRun
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [IncrediMail] C:\Program Files\IncrediMail\bin\IncMail.exe /c
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Spyware Begone] "C:\spywarebegone\SpywareBeGone.exe" -FastScan
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009] c:\program files\uniblue\registrybooster\StartRegistryBooster.exe
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-19\..\Run: [WindowsWelcomeCenter] rundll32.exe oobefldr.dll,ShowWelcomeCenter (User 'LOCAL SERVICE')
O4 - HKUS\S-1-5-20\..\Run: [Sidebar] %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\Sidebar.exe /detectMem (User 'NETWORK SERVICE')
O4 - .DEFAULT User Startup: Dell Dock First Run.lnk = C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DellDock.exe (User 'Default user')
O4 - Startup: Webshots.lnk = C:\Program Files\Webshots\Launcher.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Clean Traces - C:\Program Files\DAP\Privacy Package\dapcleanerie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Download with &DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Add to Google Photos Screensa&ver - res://C:\Windows\system32\GPhotos.scr/200
O8 - Extra context menu item: Download &all with DAP - C:\Program Files\DAP\dapextie2.htm
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O13 - Gopher Prefix: 
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters) - Andrea Electronics Corporation - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_f6ef8056\aestsrv.exe
O23 - Service: Automatic LiveUpdate Scheduler - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\AluSchedulerSvc.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Event Manager (ccEvtMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Settings Manager (ccSetMgr) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Lic NetConnect service (CLTNetCnService) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: COM Host (comHost) - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\VAScanner\comHost.exe
O23 - Service: Dock Login Service (DockLoginService) - Stardock Corporation - C:\Program Files\Dell\DellDock\DockLogin.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\514\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) Matrix Storage Event Monitor (IAANTMON) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Intel Matrix Storage Manager\IAANTMon.exe
O23 - Service: Lavasoft Ad-Aware Service - Lavasoft - C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware\AAWService.exe
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Symantec\LiveUpdate\LuComServer_3_4.EXE
O23 - Service: LiveUpdate Notice - Symantec Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\ccSvcHst.exe
O23 - Service: SoftThinks Agent Service (SftService) - SoftThinks - C:\Program Files\Dell DataSafe Local Backup\sftservice.EXE
O23 - Service: SupportSoft Sprocket Service (DellSupportCenter) (sprtsvc_DellSupportCenter) - SupportSoft, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Dell Support Center\bin\sprtsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Audio Service (STacSV) - IDT, Inc. - C:\Windows\System32\DriverStore\FileRepository\stwrt.inf_f6ef8056\STacSV.exe
O23 - Service: stllssvr - MicroVision Development, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\SureThing Shared\stllssvr.exe
O23 - Service: Symantec Core LC - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\SYMANT~1\CCPD-LC\symlcsvc.exe
O23 - Service: Dell Wireless WLAN Tray Service (wltrysvc) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\WLTRYSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: Marvell Yukon Service (yksvc) - Unknown owner - RUNDLL32.EXE (file missing)
O23 - Service: Service Pack Update Tool (ServicePackUpdateTool) - Unknown owner - C:\Windows\System32\ServicePackUpdateTool.exe
--
End of file - 10724 bytes


----------



## Phantom010

Well, by using a registry cleaner like Uniblue RegistryBooster 2009, you may have deleted the dll needed to run your Andrea ST Filters Service from Andrea Electronics Corporation related to *ST Service.exe*. This program is a filter to eliminate noise from your PC's microphone and is legitimate.

Only thing I can suggest would be to uninstall the program and reinstall it, if you need it. If you can't uninstall it, try the free Revo Uninstaller.


----------



## pikle

I installed the Revo Uninstaller. It cannot find the .exe and I can't either, so there is no way to uninstall it. Yes, I still got the message when I booted on.


----------



## Phantom010

Locate an entry refering to it in your Startup list and uncheck it. To do so, click on Start, Run and type msconfig. Under the Startup tab, uncheck the necessary application.

Also, under the Services tab, uncheck *Andrea ST Filters Service (AESTFilters)*.

You could also click on Start, Run and type:

*sc stop AESTFilters*

and

*sc delete* *AESTFilters*


----------



## pikle

There was no response to the filters, but I did find the Andreas under service and unchecked it.
Will now reboot to see if it worked


----------



## pikle

The message still comes up.


----------



## Scoicea

I had the same problem with a DELL studio 1555. I tried all the sollutions you gave, but none of them worked.


The problem is related to DELL DATASAFE LOCAL BACKUP on your machine. It's the backup program that comes with your DELL.

STservice.exe is an unimportant part of this backup program. It's just the scheduler. You won't need it.

The problem consists in the fact that the program can't find it's resources anymore.

It does not appear in startup, although it is in it. 

It seems to me that you cannot download DELL DATASAFE LOCAL BACKUP from any site on the internet.

Here is my sollution:

1. If you can find DELL DATASAFE LOCAL BACKUP on the DELL DRIVERS AND UTILITIES CD that comes with your Notebook, Uninstall the whole program (i sugest using CCLEANER, ACE UTILITIES, TUNE UP UTILITIES and not the classic ADD OR REMOVE), and install it again from the CD.

2. Not that safe as the first sollution, but maybe easier.
STservice.exe is located in Crogram Filesell DataSafe Local Backup:components:scheduler . 
That is the folder where the resources are missing. All resources are also located in Crogram Filesell DataSafe Local Backup. 
Copy all the files in it and paste them in the folder of STservice.exe

That's all! Before you perform this operation, i suggest you to make a recovery disc or a simple backup of your system!!!


Reason of the problem: you probably used a registry cleaner that deleted a needed registry file for STservice.exe


Do not hesitate to contact me for further assisence regarding this problem.

I hope i gave you usefull information.


----------



## pikle

Thanks.
I found the folder, but not the backup one. Haven't quite figured out how to get inside the folder - it's refusing to open for me.
Will play with it when I have more time.


----------



## Phantom010

You must be missing the Security tab when you right click on the folder and select Properties. To display the tab and modify the security settings preventing you from opening the folder, do the following:

Launch Windows Explorer or My Computer.
Click on the Tools at the menu bar, then click on Folder Options.
Click on View tab.
In the Advanced Settings section at the bottom of the list, uncheck and unselect (clear the tick) on the "Use simple file sharing (Recommended)" check box.
Click OK.


----------



## pikle

Thanks a lot - finally the message is gone!


----------



## Phantom010

You're welcome!


----------



## warthog12

Hey guys. Im experiencing the same issue after using CCleaner to take away some bloatware on my XPS 15.

Scoicea, I tried using your second option for solving the usse and I find both folders, but coping over all the files is not taking away the issue. Any clues what might be wrong?

Thanks in advance


----------

